# inspection check lists



## baby bear (Nov 18, 2002)

Sold house, now full timing and looking to buy bigger. I had two different check list forms that covered everything to look at when buying a unit but lost them in the move.  Can anyone tell me where these were located on the net?


----------



## BarneyS (Nov 23, 2002)

inspection check lists

Baby bear,
Here is a site that has many different kinds of RV Checklists.
http://www.texastrader.com/Articles/Recreational_Vehicles/Checklists/
Here is another possible resource.
http://www.rverscorner.com/dummyltr.html
Good luck on your full timing.
Barney


----------



## baby bear (Nov 23, 2002)

inspection check lists

bsmith
Texas trader really full of good information, but, these lists I had were on a regular checklist form. Appreciate the help.


----------



## BarneyS (Dec 2, 2002)

inspection check lists

Hi again Baby Bear,
This may be the site you were looking for.
http://www.angelfire.com/trek/buenavistas/
It has downloadable checklists for pre-delivery among others.
Barney


----------

